# API carbon = thumbs down



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Worst carbon ever. Dustiest, least odor and tanin removal Ive encountered, worse than aquaclear brand. 

Seachem>Marineland>aquaclear>API

it's that bad.

WILL NOT rinse clean. Never again API.


----------



## shadow_cruiser (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for giving us a heads up. I was about to buy some for tannin removal


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

IMO the absolute best for tanin removal is the Seachem Matrix. I used the same amount that they usually use in an aquaclear insert for my AC70 once on BROOOWN water (used a media bag) within I think like 9 hours it was clear. It completely removes any trace of smell whatsoever. I've never met better carbon. It is very expensive though.. BUT I think if you look at price vs what it does it's not really more expensive than other brands because you can use less, it's also very very low dust.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The best carbon I have so far used is Bulk Reef Supply's ROX 8.0 Carbon - it's very fine, not too much dust, and works well for a long time.

I used to use matrix (Seachem), and after a month the water would start to have a yellowish tinge. With the BRS carbon, with the same volume, I still change it once a month, but the water remains crystal clear.

Mind you, in the same volume, the BRS carbon has a lot higher surface area, so it will be able to adsorb more crud.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I use the Marineland stuff a lot, seems to do the job.

For some reason, I hate carbon though. I think I developed a hatred for it via my freshwater upbringing


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Chris S said:


> I use the Marineland stuff a lot, seems to do the job.
> 
> For some reason, I hate carbon though. I think I developed a hatred for it via my freshwater upbringing


I hate anything that doesn't last indefinitely unless it's water conditioner or fish food.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You hate fish?

Yeah, I don't think I've run carbon on a freshwater tank in....dunno how long. Years. But on the reef tank, it's great stuff, especially since I haven' gone with Ozone yet.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> You hate fish?


Yes. Yes I do.
And crappy activated carbon too.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Big Ray said:


> and removes organics and chemicals soft corals give off that are siad to be dangerous to SPS corals
> 
> not sure if its true.


The only SW guru I know personally uses masssive amounts of carbon on all his large reefs.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Big Ray said:


> yes I do
> 
> wait, u didnt mean me  hahaah
> 
> jks


I don't think we've ever met


----------

